# chorus vs durache



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

i was thinking about weight. is da lighter than chorus and record? How much of a diff is there between chorus and record. 
I like my hoods way up in the air. Has anyone tipped thier campy hoods WAY up? how wierd do they look and can you reach the brakes from the drops?
I am oddly drawn to campy. but weight and cost are an issue.


----------



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

double check weight weenies, but i believe chorus is lighter when you build it up with the carbon crankset -- and unquestionably record is lighter. the issue with trying to tilt your campag levers way up is that you loose all ability to brake in the drops. the best way to set them up is so that the levers are perpendicular with the ground. this gives a comfortable position of the bottom of your drops are also flat with the ground (if your bars are rolled back a bit, it can make for a bit of a long reach). the campag idea is that dura ace meets up with chorus and record is the supreme gruppo -- though many shimano users may disagree. chorus will also cost you about as much as dura ace. where shimano shifting is heavily dependent on the level of the sti you have, the campag rear deraileur makes a huge difference (and their prices reflect that). the ultimate deciding factor between the two though tends to be the feel of the lever and the feel of the shifting as both are quite different between the brands.


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Do, perchance, I smell...*



b987654 said:


> i was thinking about weight. is da lighter than chorus and record? How much of a diff is there between chorus and record.
> I like my hoods way up in the air. Has anyone tipped thier campy hoods WAY up? how wierd do they look and can you reach the brakes from the drops?
> I am oddly drawn to campy. but weight and cost are an issue.


...a TROLL?


----------



## andre71144 (Aug 25, 2003)

*chorus vs dura ace*



b987654 said:


> i was thinking about weight. is da lighter than chorus and record? How much of a diff is there between chorus and record.
> I like my hoods way up in the air. Has anyone tipped thier campy hoods WAY up? how wierd do they look and can you reach the brakes from the drops?
> I am oddly drawn to campy. but weight and cost are an issue.


I have been a campy fan for many years, chorus shifters with a mix of cheaper drive train, and i have just switched to dura ace. I still prefer campy but i got such an incredible deal on a madone that i could not turn it down. Campy has a cleaner look, hidden cables and the carbon fiber bits look so cool. I have been riding a friend bike for a month or so with ultegra and I'm getting use to the feel of things but if money was no object I would go campy. As for the weight how light can you afford to go?


----------



## NTM (Jul 20, 2004)

*Competative cyclist*



b987654 said:


> i was thinking about weight. is da lighter than chorus and record? How much of a diff is there between chorus and record.
> I like my hoods way up in the air. Has anyone tipped thier campy hoods WAY up? how wierd do they look and can you reach the brakes from the drops?
> I am oddly drawn to campy. but weight and cost are an issue.


They have a groupo caluculator that I came across, it lets you choose any parts lists the complete group weight and cost, very nice


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*I think NTM means.*



NTM said:


> They have a groupo caluculator that I came across, it lets you choose any parts lists the complete group weight and cost, very nice


www.competitivecyclist.com


----------

